# unplanned pregnancy



## mamaOmonsters (Apr 28, 2007)

umm help. i have *eggs* and no idea what to do except set up a fry tank and stock up on live baby brine shrimp .. are they going to hatch? are all of them going to hatch? what are the chances something will go wrong? any helpful tips or suggestions on what to do? im an anxious grandma!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Just siphon all of the eggs out of the parent tank into a bucket carefully. Then place them into a tank for hatching. Keep the temperature on the higher side, and keep everything stable. They should hatch within a few days, so make sure that you have the baby brine shrimp hatched and ready for them when the time comes.

Best of luck!








~Taylor~


----------



## mamaOmonsters (Apr 28, 2007)

just a question what happens if u dont seperate the parents from the babies?


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Do a search, theres tons of info on breeding ps here. HOLLYWOOD has a good thread on it as does Demdesbri, and I'm sure others as well. Good luck!


----------



## mamaOmonsters (Apr 28, 2007)

what kind of fillter should i have so the babbies don't get sucked up? and plz help quick.
because they are haching?



spinalremains said:


> Do a search, theres tons of info on breeding ps here. HOLLYWOOD has a good thread on it as does Demdesbri, and I'm sure others as well. Good luck!


one other thing what kind of fillter sould i get ?
there haching 2day!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

sponge filter.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> sponge filter.


First I would like to tell you congrats!







There are many people that wish they had a breeding pair of Ps. Second I know you must be confused and excited, I know I was. You should have no problems if you read some information on how to set up your fry tank and how to feed and take care of your fry. It is a lot of work, but an amazing experience. You can get a sponge filter or put a sponge on a carbon filter like I did. You should put in the water from your parent tank. There should be no rocks or anything in the fry tank. Also you need to start batches of baby brine shrimp. It takes a minute to figure out how to hatch them. There are several other threads that will explain this as well as a help link at the top of breeding. This will tell you everything you need to have. You need to make sure your fry tank is well cycled before you put them in there. If you leave the frys with the parents they might end up as fish food. It all depends on what you want to do. Please make sure you take some pics to share with us.







Good luck.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

congrats and good luck


----------

